# How to find a stud cat for my queen?



## Mandy Smith

Can any one help me out here? Trying to find a male cat to take my queen BSH x too.She is nearly 3 and calling again soon.Where are the best places to contact people in the cat world.


----------



## Taylorbaby

erm the vet to neuter a 3 years old cross cat?

you asked this before when she was 14 months old, so what did you do then? why are you mating her so soon after?

in fact why mate her at all?

you also mention ragdoll, ragdoll studs need to be HCM tested negative.


TROLL


----------



## gskinner123

Lots of options but if I read correctly, she's not a "full" British Shorthair, but a cross? If that's the case, you will struggle to find a stud owner who is willing to accept her for mating. Any reputable (and thus those who you would be happy to entrust your girl with for several days or weeks) stud owner will only accept "pure bred" queens who are fully registered and on the active register, tested for FeLV and FIV (and very occasionally FCoV) prior to mating.

There are some stud owners who will accept any queen into stud... of any breed, unregistered, untested, etc, etc, but I'd respectfully say that you'd have to question how happy you would be in using such a stud.

It may be of course that I've completely misread your post and she's not a cross... in which case, please do say


----------



## Taylorbaby

gskinner123 said:


> Lots of options but if I read correctly, she's not a "full" British Shorthair, but a cross? If that's the case, you will struggle to find a stud owner who is willing to accept her for mating. Any reputable (and thus those who you would be happy to entrust your girl with for several days or weeks) stud owner will only accept "pure bred" queens who are fully registered and on the active register, tested for FeLV and FIV (and very occasionally FCoV) prior to mating.
> 
> There are some stud owners who will accept any queen into stud... of any breed, unregistered, untested, etc, etc, but I'd respectfully say that you'd have to question how happy you would be in using such a stud.
> 
> It may be of course that I've completely misread your post and she's not a cross... in which case, please do say


she is a cross she posted the same question a few months ago....when the cat was 14months old, check her previous questions... she had loads of replys then to!

actually she posted this in 2009............so that cat shes has has only grown 4 months in 2 years !! lol


----------



## Chez87

Taylorbaby said:


> she is a cross she posted the same question a few months ago....when the cat was 14months old, check her previous questions... she had loads of replys then to!
> 
> actually she posted this in 2009............so that cat shes has has only grown 4 months in 2 years !! lol


Lol tb the cat was 14 months old in april 2009, so will be 3 years old in february? where's the 4 months coming from?


----------



## Taylorbaby

Chez87 said:


> Lol tb the cat was 14 months old in april 2009, so will be 3 years old in february? where's the 4 months coming from?


i have no idea im tired and was adding 2 years to 2009 

plus she asked this question before and got answers so why ask it again? why not read the same answers again?


----------



## raggs

Mandy Smith said:


> Can any one help me out here? Trying to find a male cat to take my queen BSH x too.She is nearly 3 and calling again soon.Where are the best places to contact people in the cat world.


Hi Mandy, if you are looking for a pedigree BSH to mate with your queen then i think you may find it very hard to find a suitable stud, all GCCF reg stud cats are governed by the GCCF rules that stud cats " should " not be mated to unregistered queens, best wishes......Chris


----------



## Mandy Smith

Thank you for the information it was most helpful and confirms what I thought.


----------



## Taylorbaby

what that she should have been neutered at 6 months?


----------



## raggs

this is a new member asking for some advice, if other members have nothing positive to say then dont say it. isnt the aim of the forum members to help new members???? no wonder some are being driven away...........CHRIS.


----------



## Taylorbaby

raggs said:


> this is a new member asking for some advice, if other members have nothing positive to say then dont say it. isnt the aim of the forum members to help new members???? no wonder some are being driven away...........CHRIS.


she isnt a new member though she posted the same question in 2009 about another cross breed cat looking for a ragdoll or british shorthair stud to breed it with


----------



## Tje

raggs said:


> this is a new member asking for some advice, if other members have nothing positive to say then dont say it. isnt the aim of the forum members to help new members???? no wonder some are being driven away...........CHRIS.


sorry you're not the forum policeman anymore than any one else is.

The OP has less-than perfect breeding ethics, that much is blatantly obvious. People remark on that, that's what a forum is all about... exchange of opinions from ALL sides.

And just for the record, people are also being driven away because when posters do challenge les than perfect ethics, other people moan about it.

No one way will ever suit every poster.


----------



## raggs

Tje said:


> sorry you're not the forum policeman anymore than any one else is.
> 
> The OP has less-than perfect breeding ethics, that much is blatantly obvious. People remark on that, that's what a forum is all about... exchange of opinions from ALL sides.
> 
> And just for the record, people are also being driven away because when posters do challenge les than perfect ethics, other people moan about it.
> 
> No one way will ever suit every poster.


im just trying to keep the peace in here, sorry if im wrong for that...opinion are like [email protected]@holes, everyone has one.


----------



## alisondalziel

raggs said:


> im just trying to keep the peace in here, sorry if im wrong for that...opinion are like [email protected]@holes, everyone has one.


LOL :lol: that's funny!! true tho.

I am always friendly to newbies but in this case i don't agree with what the OP is doing.

A x is as bad as breeding a moggie, that's what it practically is.


----------



## raggs

alisondalziel said:


> LOL :lol: that's funny!! true tho.
> 
> I am always friendly to newbies but in this case i don't agree with what the OP is doing.
> 
> A x is as bad as breeding a moggie, that's what it practically is.


oh i wasnt defending their breeding ethics and i agree with you totally, i just dont think other members should verbally attack another because there are differences that all......still , im happy......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TomCat1

LOVING how you say people having litters of pedigree or mog should breed ethically, and go to a tested stud, how bad it is to use a local tom, and then when someone asks about a tested stud, is told "no-one reputable will let you do it" . . So how exactly is it possible? Oh I forgot. . If you're not asking money for a pedigree cat and breeding litters under an affix (but its ok if you do it, its to forward a line) then how dare you think about a litter.. Damned if you do, damed if you don't 

(and for those of you ready to have a go at me, my girly is not pregnant and is booked in to be spayed.. I think the expression I want is BITE ME )


----------



## Tje

raggs said:


> im just trying to keep the peace in here, sorry if im wrong for that...opinion are like [email protected]@holes, everyone has one.


when one poster starts telling other posters how to post and what tone to take, this forum becomes more about "manners lessons" than it does about animal welfare. The people posting on this thread are all adults, I really don't think they need telling how or what they should post. If and when they do need telling, that's why we have mods.



raggs said:


> oh i wasnt defending their breeding ethics and i agree with you totally, i just dont think other members should verbally attack another because there are differences that all......still , im happy......:thumbup::thumbup:


Be fair, there was never a "verbal attack" that is pure exageration!! Secondly, you don't want posters speaking frankly to people like the OP in this thread, but you do think it's ok for you to speak frankly to the people responding to the OP. Is that not a bit contradictory? A tad "do as I say, not as I do".


----------



## alisondalziel

That's good news for your little lady 

Breeding is not something to be taken lightly.

I do believe queens and studs need to be appropriately tested to prevent the spread of diseases.

Most 'ethical' breeders breed following GCCF guidelines which forces breeders to follow certain rules. These rules have the best interest of cats in mind.

People who breed unregistered kittens do not need to follow such guidelines, so they can easily breed without testing, vaccinating etc, as well as over breeding queens.

I really don't understand why anyone would want to breed 'for the sake of it'. Unless you cut loads of corners, which isn't good for mother or kittens, you don't make any money. What's the point when the rescue centres are full to bursting with poor souls needing a home :frown:


----------



## Taylorbaby

TomCat1 said:


> LOVING how you say people having litters of pedigree or mog should breed ethically, and go to a tested stud, how bad it is to use a local tom, and then when someone asks about a tested stud, is told "no-one reputable will let you do it" . . So how exactly is it possible? Oh I forgot. . If you're not asking money for a pedigree cat and breeding litters under an affix (but its ok if you do it, its to forward a line) then how dare you think about a litter.. Damned if you do, damed if you don't
> 
> (and for those of you ready to have a go at me, my girly is not pregnant and is booked in to be spayed.. I think the expression I want is BITE ME )


thats because you shouldnt be breeding randon crosses, you will get chucked out of govern bodies for accepting a girl that isnt a pedigree not on the active register.

also why breed a cross? only reason I can think of is money.

'bite me?' are you 12?


----------



## gskinner123

TomCat1 said:


> LOVING how you say people having litters of pedigree or mog should breed ethically, and go to a tested stud, how bad it is to use a local tom, and then when someone asks about a tested stud, is told "no-one reputable will let you do it" . . So how exactly is it possible? Oh I forgot. . If you're not asking money for a pedigree cat and breeding litters under an affix (but its ok if you do it, its to forward a line) then how dare you think about a litter.. Damned if you do, damed if you don't
> 
> (and for those of you ready to have a go at me, my girly is not pregnant and is booked in to be spayed.. I think the expression I want is BITE ME )


Bite me, eh? 

Does the fact I would NOT accept a fully tested yet unregistered or crossbreed queen for mating, pocket the £200 stud fee (which would come in most handy as my hobby is a massive financial drain) tell you anything? You really seem to think that money comes into it; if that were the case, why DON'T I take in such queens to my stud? The answer is - for all the reasons you are so blindingly ignorant of.


----------



## koekemakranka

A mog is a mog. I am pretty sure my male cat is half-persian and he would make lovely babies. But he is a mog, hence he has been neutered.


----------



## Tje

koekemakranka said:


> A mog is a mog. I am pretty sure my male cat is half-persian and he would make lovely babies. But he is a mog, hence he has been neutered.


I totally agree with you but some people can get very peeved when you call their ⅛ bengal ⅞ moggy - a moggy! They *will* correct you, lol.

(saying bengal but could apply to any breed, people just want to think their moggy is something special, all cats are special, I wish people would just be realistic)


----------



## lymorelynn

Taylorbaby said:


> '*bite me?' are you 12*?


:thumbup::lol::lol: Best reply I've seen!!


----------



## lizward

raggs said:


> all GCCF reg stud cats are governed by the GCCF rules that stud cats " should " not be mated to unregistered queens, best wishes......Chris


The only rule I am aware of is that non-active register queens must not be accepted to stud (fixed penalty fine if you do). Are you sure this is a rule and if so, where is it please? I am working on an outcross programme so the issue is very relevant to me.

I agree that the OP is going to struggle. There are studs who advertise on preloved who aren't too fussy. You will probably have to travel though (why do people who ask for "where can I find" advice never say where they are?). And yes, you will have to pay. This of course is why the overwhelming majority of people who want "just one litter" simply open the door. And no, I don't recommend you do that.

Liz


----------



## Tje

lizward said:


> I agree that the OP is going to struggle. [....] This of course is why the overwhelming majority of people who want "just one litter" simply open the door. And no, I don't recommend you do that.


that makes it sound like it's the fault of society at large, that people who "just want one litter" are literally forced to open their door and act like irresponsible [email protected] It's a bit like saying that thieves break into houses simply because they can't buy that 42 inch plasma screen on their meager benefits. Some things are so wrong that none of us should even try to justify them.


----------



## lizward

Not trying to justify it, it's a pointless exercise.

Liz


----------



## Snowy's_Mummy

Taylorbaby said:


> also why breed a cross? only reason I can think of is money.


Some people breed crosses as they think it creates an improvement. For example, I specifically wanted to get a persian cross breed as traditional persians seem harder to find in this country and I'm not personally keen on the ultra type face that has been developed through selective breeding. Cross breeding can be used to undo this kind of extreme selection and to avoid the health problems that can be associated with it.

To some extent the breeds have been invented by registration bodies and might not be necessarily superior to crosses between them. As long as the pedigree/genetics is known why should it matter whether a breeding cat conforms to a specific profile designated a breed? The only reason I can see for avoiding crosses is money (aside from personal preference), as they can't be registered and so have less financial value.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Snowy's_Mummy said:


> Some people breed crosses as they think it creates an improvement. For example, I specifically wanted to get a persian cross breed as traditional persians seem harder to find in this country and I'm not personally keen on the ultra type face that has been developed through selective breeding. Cross breeding can be used to undo this kind of extreme selection and to avoid the health problems that can be associated with it.
> 
> To some extent the breeds have been invented by registration bodies and might not be necessarily superior to crosses between them. As long as the pedigree/genetics is known why should it matter whether a breeding cat conforms to a specific profile designated a breed? The only reason I can see for avoiding crosses is money (aside from personal preference), as they can't be registered and so have less financial value.


Thats fine out-cross programs, im extremly interested in them, whether for adding extra genes or helping a current problem within a breed, all health tested reg breeds etc.

im talking about the OP who has a 'possible' british cross, and was looking for a ragdoll stud. not reg or health tested, so whats the point?


----------



## Snowy's_Mummy

Taylorbaby said:


> Thats fine out-cross programs, im extremly interested in them, whether for adding extra genes or helping a current problem within a breed, all health tested reg breeds etc.
> 
> im talking about the OP who has a 'possible' british cross, and was looking for a ragdoll stud. not reg or health tested, so whats the point?


I can't see the point either if the genetics of the potential queen aren't known. Maybe she just loves her cat and wants to have more similar kittens? Although this doesn't seem to me to be the most sensible way of growing her cat family, but then again many of us aren't sensible when it comes to loving our pets; I sometimes wish I could clone my cat as I don't know how I'll cope when she is gone.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Snowy's_Mummy said:


> I can't see the point either if the genetics of the potential queen aren't known. Maybe she just loves her cat and wants to have more similar kittens? Although this doesn't seem to me to be the most sensible way of growing her cat family, but then again many of us aren't sensible when it comes to loving our pets; I sometimes wish I could clone my cat as I don't know how I'll cope when she is gone.


loving your cat doesnt meant getting it pregnant  plus the kittens wont be anything like mum, itll be a bit of mum bit of dad then nurture/nature etc

r.e. cloning, this means that your cat / dog will look simalar BUT it will have different personality to the previous cat / dog, Ive never understood this, when you have, say, a black lab? why not just buy a black lab? it will look the same but have a different personality...just like cloning? makes no sense :confused1:


----------



## GeordieBabe

TomCat1 said:


> BITE ME )


have you had you vacs


----------



## lizward

Snowy's_Mummy said:


> The only reason I can see for avoiding crosses is money (aside from personal preference), as they can't be registered and so have less financial value.


They can be registered. Still, in most cases your ideal breed is out there somewhere. There are plenty of longhaired cat breeds!

Liz


----------



## MyCat

Hi
My cat is BSH. I would like to find a stud for her. Shes 1,5 years old. Although I was planning to get her spayed I want kittens from her first. I know people here are against cat pregnancies but I though perhaps some one here has a stud they could share. ??? Any stud will do


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

MyCat said:


> Hi
> My cat is BSH. I would like to find a stud for her. Shes 1,5 years old. Although I was planning to get her spayed I want kittens from her first. I know people here are against cat pregnancies but I though perhaps some one here has a stud they could share. ??? Any stud will do


A few questions anyone with a reputable stud will ask:

1. Is your cat on the active register, or was she sold to you as pet only?

2. Is she health tested?

3. Any stud will not do, as you need to know the blood type of your girl and the blood type of the stud. If you get that wrong, all the kittens could end up dead.

If your cat was sold to you as a pet you should honour your agreement with the breeder and spay her, as you will not be able to sell the kittens as registered pedigrees.


----------



## K337

Shameless hijacking to say thanks for the info about out-crosses .
At some point (in the distant future) I'd like to breed Ocicats and Australian Mists (I'm so besotted with them) and have a lot to learn about how to go about adding in Aby, Burmese and Siamese lines and the whole world of breeding in general!

Oh and it's been so long since I've heard Bite Me that my colleagues must think I'm deranged as I can't stop giggling :thumbup:


----------



## koekemakranka

MyCat said:


> Any stud will do


Any stud for your BSH, eh? :frown2:

Please get her spayed and let her live a happy kitty life without undue complications.


----------



## Taylorbaby

K337 said:


> Shameless hijacking to say thanks for the info about out-crosses .
> At some point (in the distant future) I'd like to breed Ocicats and Australian Mists (I'm so besotted with them) and have a lot to learn about how to go about adding in Aby, Burmese and Siamese lines and the whole world of breeding in general!
> 
> Oh and it's been so long since I've heard Bite Me that my colleagues must think I'm deranged as I can't stop giggling :thumbup:


neither of those breeds are allowed outcrosses so Id read up on them more 
they areny massive in this country so most breeders know eachother so id pop along to some shows and get yourself out there


----------



## K337

Taylorbaby said:


> neither of those breeds are allowed outcrosses so Id read up on them more
> they areny massive in this country so most breeders know eachother so id pop along to some shows and get yourself out there


Sadly it will be a long time before my husband will even consider thinking about breeding, more like decades than years. Not even sure where this will be yet (UK, Aus or US). But on the bright side, it means I've got the time to learn a lot. I'm probably not using the correct term, but what I'd like to do is start off as a breeder and then introduce a new line of Ocicats from 'scratch' so to speak, with Abys, Siamese and ASH. Not sure if this is even possible but would be amazingly interesting.

I know there aren't a lot of Oci or Aus Mist breeders in the UK (I may stalk their websites daily for kitten eyecandy ...) and I've actually been lucky enough to meet most of them in person at the club open day or by looking at kittens. Still need to get into showing before I can consider breeding, one step at a time  Oh and tell my husband to hurry up with a great job so I can actually afford to do everything...


----------



## dougal22

MyCat said:


> Hi
> My cat is BSH. I would like to find a stud for her. Shes 1,5 years old. Although I was planning to get her spayed I want kittens from her first. I know people here are against cat pregnancies but I though perhaps some one here has a stud they could share. ??? *Any stud will do *


Your last sentence just highlights your irresponsible attitude to breeding in the extreme 

I doubt anyone on this forum would 'share' their stud cat with you.

If your cat is on the active register, you need to go through the proper channels and not make inflammatory posts on here.


----------



## raggs

MyCat said:


> Hi
> My cat is BSH. I would like to find a stud for her. Shes 1,5 years old. Although I was planning to get her spayed I want kittens from her first. I know people here are against cat pregnancies but I though perhaps some one here has a stud they could share. ??? Any stud will do


IMHO This is some childish person that has made up an ID and posted in here to stir things up again, if im wrong then i apologise to the OP, but then its so easy to check an IP address.


----------



## lizward

MyCat said:


> Hi
> My cat is BSH. I would like to find a stud for her. Shes 1,5 years old. Although I was planning to get her spayed I want kittens from her first. I know people here are against cat pregnancies but I though perhaps some one here has a stud they could share. ??? Any stud will do


I suspect this post is a joke but if not, how is anyone supposed to help withough knowing your location (unless you are prepared to travel anywhere in the world?)

Is your cat registered and if so is she on the active register? No reputable stud owner will agree to take a non-active register cat to stud (we get fined if we do). If you don't want a reputable stud then you could always scour preloved, there are several on there whose owners aren't too fussy.

Liz


----------



## lizward

gloworm*mushroom said:


> 3. Any stud will not do, as you need to know the blood type of your girl and the blood type of the stud. If you get that wrong, all the kittens could end up dead.


O gosh yes! I forgot that one!

Liz


----------



## lizward

Taylorbaby said:


> neither of those breeds are allowed outcrosses so Id read up on them more


Depends on the registry. You can do all sorts of things with new breeds in TICA.

Liz


----------



## dougal22

raggs said:


> this is a new member asking for some advice, if other members have nothing positive to say then dont say it. isnt the aim of the forum members to help new members???? no wonder some are being driven away...........CHRIS.





raggs said:


> IMHO This is some childish person that has made up an ID and posted in here to stir things up again, if im wrong then i apologise to the OP, but then its so easy to check an IP address.


Hi Raggs, I had to highlight the irony of these posts, they really made me laugh. Cheers for that, pmsl


----------



## raggs

:QUOTE=dougal22;1061265747]Hi Raggs, I had to highlight the irony of these posts, they really made me laugh. Cheers for that, pmsl [/QUOTE]

:laugh::laugh::laugh: as i said ...its so easy to check anyones IP address .....thanks .lol


----------

